# bumps on head- allergies?



## OttoLOVE (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi guys & girls!
With the weather being nicer in upstate NY Otto and I have been out playing a lot more. I have noticed some pretty large mosquito looking bumps on the top of his head. They have become more numerous in the last week. He's not itching and doesn't look to be bothered by them. I have noticed his eye goobers are a brighter yellow, which normally happens in high pollen weather. Other than that I haven't seen any other skin irritations or noticed anything that would make me think this is more than allergies and maybe a sensitivity to the new foliage/grasses. Can I put anything topical on his bumps? I have just been washing his face/head with a mild soap and wash cloth since they started...What are your thoughts?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles gets that too. We use Benadryl 50mg 2 x per day when he's irritated.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Try pure (Aloe Vera)

another is (Tree Tea oils) very lightly

and I think as well pollen weather related or bugs good call

they get angry soak a clean wash rag warm wet with pure (Sea Salts)

all 3 of these healers

to some of this make sure the cloth is warm not burning

nature is very smart ;D


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

From the other side of the country ... I'm in Oregon and have just noticed the same thing on our pup, mostly on her head and snout. I was going to take her to the vet tomorrow to have them checked out. She also has no signs of itching or irritation.

A timely post.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Isaac had those on his back. Our vet sent us home with Benadryl, same dosage as MilesMom indicated.


----------



## OttoLOVE (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you Laika, Rudy, MilesMom, and Abatt for the suggestions and shared experiences! I'll let you know what ends up working for Otto!


----------

